# 300 W Osram Vitalux and Radium Sanolux



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

The 300 W Osram Vitalux and Radium Sanolux has anyone used these's bulbs i understand you only need them on fpr 30 mins a day i was thinking of trying one with my adult argus monitor!


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

iangreentree said:


> The 300 W Osram Vitalux and Radium Sanolux has anyone used these's bulbs i understand you only need them on fpr 30 mins a day i was thinking of trying one with my adult argus monitor!


check out my sticky in the lizard section

the osram was basically one of the first type etc bulb to be used for reps for uvb, but what is now available for reps is much better at the same thing - 

but the debate still goes on

P.s - 30 mins??? are they going for a long tanning session :lol2:


----------

